# clear acrylic lacquer



## ICG (Nov 23, 2015)

does anyone know if a catalyst can be used with clear acrylic lacquer


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I would tend to think only if it is made to be compatible. Different Types of Lacquer - The Wood Whisperer


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Can't help with your inquiry but I'm sure someone will be along to give you advice.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Charles did me by a minute on the clock.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

ICG,,,

the short answer is yes....

the long answer is you gotta know what your doing to get it right...do a google search on the following: 


CATALYZED FINISHES
From The College of Wood Finishing Knowledge by Ron Bryze

(this is a very good primer with alot of solid information)


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

What has a Cat with a Lisp got to do with lacquer ?


----------



## ICG (Nov 23, 2015)

thanks everyone for the feedback.


----------

